# Tapatalk Problems



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Hello,

I keep getting an error using Tapatalk on my iPhone whilst viewing DW. When I try to view a topic I get " forum is temporarily closed. Please try later".

Any ideas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsman (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah, me too. I already brought it up in this thread but you're the first person to respond with similar issues.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=156747


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm getting it too...

I thought it was something to do with the site?

:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Couldn't even install it on my htc hero. Comes up telling me it's available for android, click okay and then says it's not found in the app store.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Had the same at the weekend, so gave up in the end.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

So did I on my own thread... I have no idea why either..


----------



## parsman (Jan 20, 2010)

Someone else has posted the same issue regarding another forum, so it looks like it may not be specific to DW.

http://www.tapatalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1647


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

this happens to me too when i use it.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Just installed this on my forum so I will see how it goes on there. If I don't get the same errors I would suggest it's a DW problem. 

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

isn't it to do with them attempting to make it write and read where as it was originally read only?

On the Hero market it states it will soon revert back to read only


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

That's rubbish as I paid for the write option.


----------



## Louise (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm having this issue also but is only affecting me when I use DW, not any of the other forums I use.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Same here. Been using AVForums and PuntoSports without a problem.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Any news 

Mark


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Ye still getting this.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Im still getting it. Main reason i got the paid version!!


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Quick bump guys, any answers yet?

Mark


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Same thing here, I just gave up using it on here at DW. I can sort of use it for about 5 minutes but then it stops with the same message as reported by others. It seems to just be a default timeout message rather than the forum being closed as it takes a while to pop up.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

According to the tapatalk forum it seems to be something DW admin has to do but they are talking wayyyyy above my head

Mark


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Yep happens to me as well. Does not affect any other forums I am member of. It's very annoying. I have contacted tapatalk customer service who acknowledge there is an issue with 'acess priv' and states the forum admin need to contact them to resolve this, sent 3 PM's to the mods on here over two weeks ago... No reply


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I get it sometimes, but not all the time....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

I get it all the bloody time, so I've given up for now


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

Same issue here, really pissing me off because I only have 2 non free apps on my iphone, and tapatalk is one of them, and I only bought it because it looked good from the popup you get when accessing DW on the iphone. wish I hadn't bothered since it doesn't actually work with DW.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

But is it a DW problem or a Tapatalk problem. And is it sortable

Mark


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I can only assume that its a DW issue as I have no problems using Tapatalk with any other forums.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah it's a DW issue unfortunately


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I'll pass this on to the tech guys and see if there's anything they can do :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

As Viper says we will get the techs to look into it


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Cheers lads much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanking you.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks from me too

Mark


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I have just updated the forum software at the DW end as there was a new version at tapatalk.... Lets see if that makes a difference. 

Johnny


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Sorry johnny still the same???

Mark


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah still the same unfortunately


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Anything being done to adress this? Seems strange all the other forums I am a member of work like a charm.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Just a bump for admin! Any chance of this being sorted?

Mark


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnny has rasied a ticket with tapatalk .


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> Johnny has rasied a ticket with tapatalk .


Cheers Bill, its just frustrating when on the iphone and the closed sign keeps popping up:wall:

Mark


----------



## littledave (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm using tapatalk apparently there server was down for about an hour today. 

Anyway posting via it now


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

littledave said:


> I'm using tapatalk apparently there server was down for about an hour today.
> 
> Anyway posting via it now


Thats the frustrating bit, sometimes it works and is a good app, other times it doesn't

Mark


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Still flakier than a lepper in the sun....all the other forums I use on it work fine....except this one


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Latest Iphone application update seems to more robust :thumb:


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Trying latest update now

Mark


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Spoke too soon. Same prob here

Mark


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

I haven't used Tapatalk for ages because of the problems... must try it again, but looks as though it's not any better.

Will have to keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Nope update did not rectify this unfortunately, still the same issues....this is actually one of the few threads I can actually get on using tapatalk! :lol:


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Same here following the update - forum is closed messages appear when I enter any of the main forums.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Any update on the ticket with tapatalk mods?


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Also interested

Mark


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Just tried to install it on my HTC Desire but keep getting an error, saying " not found" on the Android market.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I am still getting errors on the iPhone....have you boys and girls on the DW tech team thought about upgrading the board SW as its been and still is working fine over on the PSOOC site and they use the same VB board as here.

It might be worth pulling the access via TapaTalk until you know it works.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Recent update this week hasn't fixed the problem either. Been going on too long now IMO


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

lpoolck said:


> Recent update this week hasn't fixed the problem either. Been going on too long now IMO


Same here. Is there another app similar to tapatalk

Mark


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

mwbpsx said:


> Same here. Is there another app similar to tapatalk
> 
> Mark


Tapatalk doesn't appear to be at fault. Its only DW that seems to have issues.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

gatecrasher3 said:


> Tapatalk doesn't appear to be at fault. Its only DW that seems to have issues.


Mods did have a 'ticket' open but heard of nothing since


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

New tapatalk update sounded like it may cure the problem but you guessed it, it didn't


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Glad i found this thread, but a bit frustrated to see no end result! 

I have the same issues described....some threads can be seen with ease, others have the usual messasge! :tumbleweed:

Any fix on this in the pipeline people?

p.s. why is it always the threads you want to see/access the most that you cant access??? :doublesho

In theory, it has to be one of the best apps, in practise, it dont work too well with this forum....YET! :wave:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Tapatalk lastest edition has been uploaded hopefully will work


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Still the same for me

Mark


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


> Tapatalk lastest edition has been uploaded hopefully will work


Nope tried this the other day and made no difference


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Sent an email to Tapatalk helpdesk who confirmed that the recent DW update to the latest Tapatalk version should have corrected the problem, but mine seems to be failing still on the iPhone. It works for a period of time, then once I get an error message it won't allow any further threads to be viewed.


----------



## Louise (Nov 19, 2007)

Unfortunately still the same for me also


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Here is something worth noting... 

When I tried to update our tapatalk installation it said the username and password were wrong, now this is not the case as I was reading it off the email Tapatalk had sent when i set the forum up a few months ago! 

So, I have set up the account AGAIN and then I have set up DW AGAIN! 

When I was on my iphone I searched for Detailing World and found TWO. The old one and the new one. The new one has the DW Logo on it the old one doesnt. Now I then tested the new one and it seemed to have an issue every now and again for a few mins. I tried it again last night and didnt once get the "the forum is closed" thing up. 

Might be worth you guys searching for DW and use the one with the logo and see if that works for you. 

HTH 

Johnny


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Might be worth you guys searching for DW and use the one with the logo and see if that works for you.
> 
> Johnny


haha, knew it was too good to be true.....done exactly as you advised johnny, managed to read through around 5 threads, getting excited at this point thinking all was good, then BAM! "this thread is temporarily close...."!!


----------



## Louise (Nov 19, 2007)

Have tried both again and still having same issue


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

That's so odd as my iPhone is now working fine with it and I haven't had the error in 24 hours  

Sorry! 

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

And then BANG the next forum I look at I get the error  damn 

Will email tapatalk guys and see what they have to say


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> And then BANG the next forum I look at I get the error  damn


Thats what i like to see!


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

New tapatalk update is out...still getting the error message! So annoying!!!


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Mods, there is a new tapatalk plugin for your to update! Hopefully may solve the current issue with have with DW


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm still suffering with this error message. Quite frustrating. :/


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

Ironically i can view this thread on tapatalk, i'm posting this from tapatalk but it's only the interesting looking threads that seen to be affected for me


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

Techgeek said:


> Ironically i can view this thread on tapatalk, i'm posting this from tapatalk but it's only the interesting looking threads that seen to be affected for me


Yup, exact same problem. The day-to-day threads want to load, however when something catches my eye that I really want to read, the error message rears it's head again. I'm sure it's a coincidence ... or my iPhone is becoming aware.

"sorry, I can't do that Dave"


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Getting the error message for this thread now, and many many others, can the mods please look into this again as appears the update they did didn't resolve this issue? Cheers.


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

It's not the mods fault. Tapatalk have stated they are aware of the issues and they should be fixed in the next release.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Getting the same issue here too after updating TT and also reinstalling the DW account.

It seems to run fine with the version I am running on our server for something else but thats version 3.8.6 PL1 which I think is the same as here? Very strange, I am sure Johnny has it in hand though, I know he's and Ipad and Iphone user so must be as frustrated as we are.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

DGK said:


> It's not the mods fault. Tapatalk have stated they are aware of the issues and they should be fixed in the next release.


I got in touch with tapatalk and they stated that the problem was not at there end, they informed me that they didn't have the permission themselves to get the forums open! They stated issue was with DW. Hopefully between the two of them they can sort it out though as its annoying me big time!


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

Yup. Told me the same now:


> able to reproduce your issue and I am pretty sure if your admin upgrade the upgrade again this issue will go away forever.


can we get the update installed? Hate accessing the forum from safari, too slow.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Think the mods did do the update but it didn't change much, maybe a little better, but as you know still get loads of errors.


----------

